# Happy chanukah



## Steve (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's wishing all my Jewish friends a 

VERY* HAPPY CHANUK**AH*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy Chanukah Steve to you and all of our Jewish members!


----------



## Steve (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks SeaBreeze..
I still don't know how to post those things everyone does like the minora you just did...
Computer illiterate !!!!!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy Holiday.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2014)

Happy Chanukah to you Steve.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Enjoy...


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 16, 2014)

And Happy Chanukah from me too! Sunday I went to a Chanukah Festival sponsored by the lovely JCC here. Great food, Kletzmer music & folk dancing, booths & vendors, a very happy time.


----------



## Shirley (Dec 16, 2014)

To all our Jewish friends.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2014)

HAPPY CHANUKAH Steve.


----------



## Steve (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank-you everyone..

I really appreciate it ....


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2014)

HAPPY CHANUKAH Steve.


----------

